# ISO of URSUS Roter Vodka



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought I would put this out there because I know there are many botls that know alot of people and could possibly be able to help me out.

When I was deployed in Crete a few years ago, a buddy of mine and I ran into a popular drink that was crazy popular in all the clubs there. It is called URSUS Roter. http://www.ursusvodka.nl/index1.html
URSUS makes vodka, but I have yet to find it stateside, much less the the Roter version. This stuff is liquid cocaine and it is awesome straight, or mixed with Red Bull, like in many clubs. I've been searching for the stuff since then. If any has heard of this stuff, and/or can hook a brother up with some info, that would be great.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

bump!!!!


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

You can buy Ursus Roter online at http://www.thedrinkshop.com/products/nlpdetail.php?prodid=647

Znaps also makes a vodka with sloe berries called Blackthorn.
You can buy that at:
http://www.taxfreestore.com/product_info.php?products_id=48
http://www.vinosprit.de/Spirits/Vodka/Znaps-Vodka/ZNAPS-Vodka-Blackthorn-25-0-7L-6.2649.html

-Tony


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

It's been a while, but I always start thinking about this great stuff around the Holidays. Bumping to see if anyone has any more info! :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It looks like this time next year you will be able to get it in the States since a US company just acquired URSUS. After quite a bit of searching and calling a few friends, it is not available in the States yet. You could make your own by taking a good bottle of vodka and diluting it to 40 proof. Then use 3/4 of the bottle and add sloe berriies to the top of the bottle. Let ferment in the sealed bottle for 6 months and you will have something very close in taste. You can get the same color by adding food coloring.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is some on eBay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...tle-700ml_W0QQitemZ260164414374QQcmdZViewItem

:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Red vodka and Red Bull is popular in Switzerland.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Red vodka and Red Bull is popular in Switzerland.


YES! This is what everyone was drinking at the clubs in Greece. I can't even find Sloe Gin around here, much less Sloe Vodka.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> YES! This is what everyone was drinking at the clubs in Greece. I can't even find Sloe Gin around here, much less Sloe Vodka.


Make your own Sloe Gin, Jimbo. It's not hard. I can find you a recipe when I get home, I know that I have one. :tu


----------

